

Ask HN: How beefed up SEO bogs/websites make money, care to explain? - rick_2047

A few weeks back, there was a comment on HN [1] which described how he is making 10$/month from one domain name by doing some SEO thing. Which I don't understand completely.<p>I don't even understand enough to search Google (or even to frame a good Ask HN here) so spare me the flames. Co-incidentally, I looked at the new project emails from my freelancer account a week by and found an Indian employer (who as it turns out, lives in my city) who was willing to pay me 75Rs for 500 words. I started working for him and made 500 bucks in a few hours, and he is still giving me work.<p>But I was curious about the kind of work that he gives me, "write &#60;number of articles usually 5 or above &#62; &#60;number of words&#62; articles with &#60;keyword&#62; in it with density 1-2%" is the standard. I don't understand what his clients are doing with this content, I usually just rephrase or summarize the Wikipedia pages.<p>Can anybody explain how all this works? And on another note, what is the effect of domain name on SEO, would holding toplevel domain be better than holding a .blogspot.com or .wordpress.com?<p>[1] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1830541<p>Edit: Am also confused about how they select the keyword? As I have discovered, you can literally write over 50 articles for anything.<p>Also what advertisers do they use. Adsense wouldn't approve them these days.
======
coffee
Oh boy... This is interesting! Never talked to anyone on "this side" before :)

Okay, if you reeeeeaaaaalllly want to learn what's going on. Copy and paste
some of the sentences you are writing for people into Google. You will
immediately find your articles.

Analyze how those sites are monetizing.

Remember those keywords you centered the article around? Type those keywords
into Google. Did you just find that same site? How many Google result pages
did you have to click through until you found it. Watch that site in the
listings for a few weeks. Is it getting closer and closer to the first page?

If not, dig around until you find one of your articles on a site that is for
it's main keyword.

Go to yahoo.com - in the search box type in 'linkdomain:example.com' (no
quotes and replace example.com with that domain).

How many backlinks does it have?

Next week, when you search for that keyword again, did the site move up in the
rankings? If so, then go back to yahoo and see if the backlink count
increased. Did it? It definitly should have if it moved quick enough in the
Google search results.

Look at all of the sites that are linking to your articles site. How did that
webmaster get those links?

I think I quickly spelled out the complete overview here. The only thing I
left out was finding choice keywords to target. That's an art. No ones going
to give you anything except general knowledge, otherwise they would be hiring
a guy offshore to write articles centered around a keyword ;)

~~~
rick_2047
What do you man by _this side_? Do you also do the same thing? I do think this
is a very interesting way of making money (though this will decline sooner or
later).

I would definitely try to find out about this _art_ of selecting the keywords.

------
noodle
> Can anybody explain how all this works?

you write a small-ish informational website on a topic, you use SEO to try and
get your site higher up on the search results list so more people will visit,
and then you attempt to funnel people into ads or referral links for products.

> And on another note, what is the effect of domain name on SEO

top level domain is somewhat better, but other things matter more.

~~~
rick_2047
Thanks for the second answer, was really confused on that.

As for the first, isn't it kind of stupid to make a whole website around only
one keyword? Or is that what niche blogging all about?

Also what kind of advertisers do these people use. Surely they would not be
accepted by adsense because of there strict policy, and they cannot expect to
many clicks so they would require a traffic literally in the tens thousands.

~~~
chipsy
It's not that stupid; the more targeted your site is, the easier it is to make
it look like the perfect match for a very specific search. That's why it's
called a "traffic funnel," since the process takes a broad array of search
topics and eventually pushes all of them back to a central site.

Imagine that you're in this to create more than the traffic funnel. You would
want to integrate the content for popular searches into a site with additional
depth and subsidiary business - e.g. if you sell carpentry products, you might
also put up articles about basic home repairs.

If you go 100% of the way, build a brand image around the content, and then
sell a product at the end of the line, the funneling process should give you
lots of new business. You've established an "instant relationship" with
customers through your content, which will put you ahead of most competitors.

People trying to scale this horizontally, like your employer, are only doing
the first step in the process and working out deals to secure the others. But
I don't think it's a good long-term business. The low-quality content you're
pumping out will gradually get eaten away by stronger niche competitors.

~~~
rick_2047
This is the first time somebody called my work _low quality_ and I agree
fully. Most of what I write, I just don't understand (or understand as much as
I would like).

------
kingsidharth
>Select a high-paying long tail keyword. Which is hot in google search and PPC
Advertisers are bidding high for it.

>Get a keyword rich domain name

>Get some articles going on with that density. And put them on that domain
making a mini info site.

>Put AdWords on it (earlier Google did approve their accounts and they can
keep using it if they play nice.)

>Submit some articles to article directories and get back links.

>Keep getting back links.

>You rank high for that keywords(S) Traffic Rolls in and they click on
adverts. You make the money.

~~~
rick_2047
_Select a high-paying long tail keyword. Which is hot in google search and PPC
Advertisers are bidding high for it._

This is one of my biggest curiosities. How do you get all this information?

~~~
kingsidharth
There are paid keyword research tools and stuff like that. you can even 'buy'
top keyword list.

Oh wow, that's another high paying keyword (just look at the ads):
[http://www.google.co.in/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&...](http://www.google.co.in/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=high+paying+keyword+list)

